# puppy has worms!!



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Is this normal? It looks like worms. They're white and they're moving. Not long and skinny like the worms I've seen, but short and small.. Is this normal??


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

dooneygirl09 said:


> Is this normal? It looks like worms. They're white and they're moving. Not long and skinny like the worms I've seen, but short and small.. Is this normal??


Is this in the poop, vomits? or on the dog's skin?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, that's worms. I have no idea what kind, though.

No, it's not normal. You will need to de-worm.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

I already dewormed and its in the poop. She seems to be acting normal. I should have got a picture.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

dooneygirl09 said:


> I already dewormed and its in the poop. She seems to be acting normal. I should have got a picture.


When was the last deworm? if she was in an area like a garden or a park she could have ate bird poop and get contaminated again really fast.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If they are moving, either the deworming didn't work or they are not something the de-wormer kills. At last that's what I would assume if I saw worms.

You can look at examples and see, like on this page:
Dog Worm Pictures | Photos of Worms on Dogs


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

I've had her home 2 weeks so I know it was before that. And we haven't been to any dog parks. She needs her 12 week shot but vet put it off because I took her to the vet for a UTI and medicating for that .


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

dog worms in poop with the black background is what I saw.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe a vet tech can tell you for sure, but this page says


> If you have found white worms in dog feces (faeces) from your dog, these are almost certain to be roundworms.


White Worms In Dog Feces | Heartworm Treatment For Dogs


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Worms in pups are normal. It is not something you want to try to remedy at home. Over the counter medications are anywhere from useless to lethal especially Hartz and Sergeants brands. Google Hartz kills and Hartz victims. Either have a fecal exam performed by the vet or take a first of the morning poop sample to the clinic for testing. This will provide accurate information on the worms that the pup has and the correct chemical to kill each type. The vet will dispense the medication. If the worm load is heavy treatment may need to be repeated.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

worms are normal, and treatable


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

```

```
did the raw meat cause the worms?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Round worms (and other types) are very common in all puppies no matter if they eat kibble or raw.

You need to take in a stool sample and get a specific medication from the vet. Sometimes more than one course of meds are necessary.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

I knew they were common in puppies, I just didnt know if the meat brought it on. I will take her to the vet in the AM. Should I be concerned for my other dogs?


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

Roundworms and hookworms are very mobile, long and skinny. Tape worm proglottids are short and look like rice. They do "move" some and the motion is inchworm like. The pictures posted earlier in this thread are of tapeworm proglottids. It takes a different medication to kill a tapeworm than what is given to kill round and hook worms.

Kbug


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

dooneygirl09 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> did the raw meat cause the worms?


The worms, especially round worms, came from the dam. Other worms could be from the environment in which the pups were housed. If the purchase of the pup included a contract with a health guarantee contact the breeder in regard to paying for worm treatment costs.

If the worms prove to be common intestinal worms (round, tape, whip. etc) there is almost zero chance of them coming from the meat you are feeding. The only way it could happen would be to feed the intestines or feces from an animal that had the worms which is not the way these worms are normally transmitted.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Uh, yeah, negative on the breeder paying for it. She only would have replaced the puppy if she was going to die. No vet bills.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Your best bet is a vet visit. A lot of wormers you can buy do not treat tapeworm (the expensive worm, as I like to call it). I am dealing with this now too. A vet can tell you exactly what kind of worm it is. From experience, I know my dog has tapeworm. Tape worm will shed and you can often find dried (beige, white) worm pieces that have fallen out of their butt.....*barf* Tape worm is like a flattened piece of rice whereas round worm is like spaghetti. There are other worms out there too though.


Update us with what it is if you find out. My money is on tapeworm.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

doubtful the worms came from the meat.

take a fecal to the vet and he or she will give you the meds.

there are homeopathic methods, but i'm not well versed enough to tell you what to use.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

From what you are describing it sounds like she has tapeworms, but its common for puppies to have multiple intestinal parasites at the same time. 

Take a stool sample to your vet as soon as possible to do a fecal check to find out exactly what she is carrying. A general dewormer from a feed store or pet store aren't usually strong enough to get rid of full blown infestation. You'll need prescription strength dewormer from your vet.


----------



## erinwagner (Aug 30, 2010)

My bet is tapeworm also but I would like to compliment your vet for not giving a vaccination when your dog was sick with a UTI. Many vets wouldn't care and would try and convince you to vaccinate anyway as long as you were there.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If they look like little grains of rice, its probably tape worms. Very treatable, not a big deal. But do confirm it with your vet to be sure and then they will treat for it. About the only way your dog could have gotten tapes from raw would be if it had eaten an animal with fleas, or if it already had whatever kind of worm inside it when your dog ate it. If it was human grade meat, then no, its not from raw feeding.


----------

